# Whats the best line...



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

To fish around rocks? Will braid give me a big advantage in this area? What do you guys think?


----------



## sam_damon (Mar 30, 2003)

I definitely think braid will reduce worries about cutting your line. The only thing I hate a braid is if you get snagged(as I am prone to do around rocks) you can give yourself a hernia breaking it loose or you can cut it but I hate to lose any of that expensive line.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks Sam- You hit the nail on the head as far as I'm concerned. I snag a lot and it is hard to get out. It does resist rocks a lot better IMO on the other hand in terms of breaking off when a fish is on the line.

-Luke


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Bigshark,
All I use is braided lines, period. I've got 12# spiderwire fusion on my 2 freshwater reels, and 50# saltwater fusion on my penn 320gt2 combo I got from walmart for 64.99, haha, talk about a steal.... Anyway, as Sam said, its a pain in the ass if you happen to get snagged on a pier/rock or something of the sort. Usually one of two things happen, you either bend the hook straight, or pull whatever you've snagged in. If you're worried about losing a bunch of line, you can always stick with the mono line and put a few feet of braided line, I prefer the fusion, as a leader. Then if you get snagged you'll just break off at the swivel.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

You could attach your sinker to the braid with lighter mono so you only lose the sinker instead of the whole rig.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Shoeless- That is a good plan, I like that one a lot. Thank you.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Most anglers who fish for blackfish (Tog) up here just attach the sinker to their line snap with a rubber band.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

My uncle told me he used to use old spark plugs as weights when fishing the rocks at IRI for togs.


----------

